# Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !



## catchandfun (17. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Schnurspulstation.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr Eure Werke, Ideen, Tipps und Erfahrungen hier miteinbringt.


----------



## angler10 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Hi leute,
ich hab mir auch mal ein spulgerät gebaut.
Ist ein ganz einfacher aufbau, könnt ihr in meim Profil-Album anschaun 
guß  Flo#h


----------



## ulf (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Hallo Floh

Das schaut gut aus #v, einfach aber wirkungsvoll. Wo hast Du denn diese Kegel her um die Spule zu spannen ? Hast Du da zwischen dem Kegel und der Mutter noch einen Feder drin ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Udo561 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Hi,
ein Kollege von mir hat sich auch solch eine Spulenstation gebaut , allerdings sah das sehr merkwürdig aus ;-)
Er benutzte dazu einen Akkubohrer und eine Reihe leerer Spulen über die , die Schnur dann lief , aufgewickelt war alles perfekt , da konnte man nicht meckern.
Gruß Udo


----------



## angler10 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Hi ulf,
die Kegel hab ich mier selber gedreht, Federn hab ich noch keine bin af der suche nach einer, damit die schnur immer schön straff ist.
Und in die mitte muss am besten noch ein rutenring damit die schnur  geeführt wird.

|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*



Spassfussel schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Schnurspulstation.
> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr Eure Werke, Ideen, Tipps und Erfahrungen hier miteinbringt.



Dass du da ein feines Teil gebaut hat, brauch ich dir wohl nicht sagen, soll heißen, dass du gute Arbeit geleistet hast. :q
Ich frage mich bloß, wo du die Rollenhalter her hast?
Hast du alte Schrottruten zersägt oder extra Rollenhalter aus dem Rutenbauladen gekauft?#c


----------



## catchandfun (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Nabend,
vielen Dank.
Nein, keine Extra Teile gekauft. Für die Schnurspulstation habe ich eine alte Rute zersägt.
MfG


----------



## Burnmasterb (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Geht auch ohne Schnurspulstation:
Einfach Schnurrolle (Neu) auf Boden.
Schnur unter den Füssen (Socken an und drauf treten!!!!!) zur Rolle führen.
Rolle mit Kopf nach unten udn aufkurbeln.
Fertig.
Man bekommt so genug Spannung hin.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*



Burnmasterb schrieb:


> Geht auch ohne Schnurspulstation:
> Einfach Schnurrolle (Neu) auf Boden.
> Schnur unter den Füssen (Socken an und drauf treten!!!!!) zur Rolle führen.
> Rolle mit Kopf nach unten udn aufkurbeln.
> ...



Machen kann man viel, doch vieles ist nicht sinnvoll oder nicht sonderlich komfortabel.|licht
Das was du beschrieben hast, mag zwar funktionieren, aber dabei sollte man aufpassen, dass die Schnur nicht über die Spulenkante abgezogen wird, was bei der Methode allerdings schnell passiert, da die neue Schnurspule auf keiner Achse läuft.|bigeyes|uhoh:
Ich kann z.B. eine Schraubenmutter, auch mit ner Zange aufdrehen, aber ein Maulschlüssel ist dennoch allemal besser, vorallem wenn die Mutter noch öfters verwendet werden soll.


----------



## stefano89 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Ungeachtet dessen, dass das eigentlich nicht das Thema ist, kann man die Rolle einfach aufs Griffstück einer Steckrute schrauben, die Schnur durch den ersten Ring und dann wie oben beschrieben die Schnur unter den Füßen oder durch die Hand laufen lassen, dass genug Druck entsteht. Finde so eine Schnurspulstation, sofern keine Elektrische wie zB im Laden, total unnötig. Glaube kaum, dass einer hier so oft Schnur aufspult, dass sowas von Nöten wär...


----------



## weserwaller (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Finde so eine Schnurspulstation, sofern keine Elektrische wie zB im Laden, total unnötig. Glaube kaum, dass einer hier so oft Schnur aufspult, dass sowas von Nöten wär...



Die Schnuspulstatiionen im Laden sind ja wohl der letzte Dreck, da die Schnur immer noch von Hand auf der Spule verteilt werden muss und sich so ein sehr ungleichmäßiges Wickelbild ergibt. 

Bei der hier im Tread genannten Spulstation hat man wenigsten von Grund an eine vernünftige Verteilung der Schnur auf der Spule.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Sagt mal Mädels, habe so was ja auch gebaut, suche nur nach einer Feder zum Spannen der Schnur, wo kriegt man so was weg?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*



stefano89 schrieb:


> ...Finde so eine Schnurspulstation, sofern keine Elektrische wie zB im Laden, total unnötig. Glaube kaum, dass einer hier so oft Schnur aufspult, dass sowas von Nöten wär...



Das ist Ansichtssache. Wieviele Angler haben ein Rod Pod, großteils für mehrere 100 Euro?|kopfkrat#c
Ne ganze Menge auf jeden Fall, obwohl das auch keine Sau braucht, weil es jede Hand voll Banksticks mit Tripodadapter besser kann(stabilerer Stand auf jedem Untergrund, weniger Packmaß, billiger...)|rolleyes


----------



## Balaton1980 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Sagt mal Mädels, habe so was ja auch gebaut, suche nur nach einer Feder zum Spannen der Schnur, wo kriegt man so was weg?


 
http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1311&_nkw=Federn&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## weserwaller (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wobei sich das mit dem ungleichmäßigem Wickelbild nach dem ersten Wurf relativiert hat und dem der Rolle entspricht



Wickelbild oberfläcklich ja, aber hat der nette Aufspuler dir ne Hügellandschaft druntergelegt wirst du das immernoch sehen.


----------



## schadstoff (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Naja man sollte sein Handwerk schon beherrschen wenn man solch ein service anbietet.


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1311&_nkw=Federn&_sacat=See-All-Categories



Federn für einen Hut oder Auto kan ich da nicht einsetzen  so weit war ich schon lange.


----------



## stefano89 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Offtopic on: wobei man mit einem Tripodadapter und Banksticks immernoch die Auflagen braucht, und somit nicht unbedingt billiger ist als alle Rodpods. Außerdem wäre das dann für mich ein Rodpod...um genau zu sein. Nicht nur ein fetig gekauftes darf sich Rodpod nennen. Außerdem ist das was du ansprichst nur eine Frage des Geldbeutels, die Schnurspulstation, und dabei wären wir wieder bei Ontopic, ist meiner Meinung nach total ünnütz. Wie schon beschrieben würde das sich lohnen, wenn man alle 2 Tage neue Schnur raufspult, und nicht, wenn der Bau der Station länger dauert als das Schnuraufspulen der nächsten 3 Jahre....
Meine Meinung....


----------



## megaholli (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Wenn man öfter mal umspult, kann man sich doch so eine Aufspulhilfe kaufen

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/de/produkte/schnuraufspulhilfe/5,1,83,62,1,1__products-group.htm

Sowas kostet 5-10 €, da lohnt sich der Selbstbau doch gar nicht.


----------



## stefano89 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Ich spanne immer ein Rohr oder was anderes rundes in den Schraubstock ein, stecke die Schnurspule drüber, lege noch ne volle Rolle Isoband drauf, um Spannung zu halten und Spule dannn wie schon erwähnt durch den ersten Ring der Rute und durch die Finger. Klappt super #6
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*



megaholli schrieb:


> Wenn man öfter mal umspult, kann man sich doch so eine Aufspulhilfe kaufen
> 
> http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/de/produkte/schnuraufspulhilfe/5,1,83,62,1,1__products-group.htm
> 
> Sowas kostet 5-10 €, da lohnt sich der Selbstbau doch gar nicht.



Rein rechnerisch nicht, es geht eig nur um die Lust am Basteln


----------



## angler10 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Hi leute,
wieso sollte mann sich nicht eine schnurspulstation selber bauen das macht doch keinen großen aufwand und das material hat mann doch auch das meiste deheim.
Brett, stück gewindestange, paar muttern...
und das was fehlt bekommt man vom schrott einer metallfirma oder schrottplatz.
Und thema zeitaufand, sowas bauen das is nicht der große zeitaufwand auserdem machts doch auch spaß.

Und das sone spulstation echt praktisch ist kann wohl keiner abstreiten.

|wavey:


----------



## ulf (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*



megaholli schrieb:


> Wenn man öfter mal umspult, kann man sich doch so eine Aufspulhilfe kaufen
> 
> http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/de/produkte/schnuraufspulhilfe/5,1,83,62,1,1__products-group.htm
> 
> Sowas kostet 5-10 €, da lohnt sich der Selbstbau doch gar nicht.



Hallo

*Aufspulhilfe* - Wenn man erst mal weis, wonach man googlen muß, findet man da echt jede Menge. Ich werde mir wohl auch so eine Halterung holen. Das muß ja nicht heisen, daß man nicht auch noch aus einer alten Angel einen Rollenhalten dran bastelt .
Ich finde solche Thread generell prima. Selbst wenn man das nicht direkt nachbauen will, findet man immerwieder die eine oder andere Anregung, wie man sowas angehen könnte :m.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## pfuitoifel (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Hallo ihr Bastler,
ich für meinen Teil finde diesen Thread und die Ideen prima.Nachdem ich mir letztens mehrere Schnüren bestellt und umständlichst mit der Hand aufgespult habe,da kam schon der Wunsch nach einem geeigneten Helferlein auf.Vor allem,als ich mit den neuen Schnüren erstmal bei jedem Wurf ne Perücke hatte.Wenn mein Angelauto endlich Tüv hat,dann werde ich mir auch eine Schnurspulstation bauen.Also postet noch fleißig Ideen,denn gut geklaut ist besser als schlecht selber entwickelt.

Ich grüß euch alle


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Meine Schnurspulstation ist ein sauberer Eimer in dem die Schnurspule liegt. Die Schnur geht durch den Ring am Handteil, wird an der Spule festgebunden; anschließend nehm ich ein Stück Stofftuch in die Hand und lass die Schnur durchlaufen und drücke etwas zusammen damit sie auf Spannung ist und kurble an der Rolle bis sie voll ist. Für ~300m Schnur brauch ich etwa 2 Minuten; dauert zwar minimal länger als wie wenn es der Tackledealer mit seiner Schnurspulstation macht, dafür ist meine Schnur von Haus aus so drauf wie sie die Rolle wickelt.
Die Schnur schleift auch nicht über den Rand des Eimers, weil der Ring vom Handteil das ich in der Hand halte, direkt über dem Eimer ist.


----------



## megaholli (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Da kann man aber schlecht beeinflussen, wie die Schnur abläuft, da die Spule im Eimer wahrscheinlich wild hin und her tanzt.

Manche Schnurrollen/Hersteller haben eine bevorzugte Abwickelrichtung, damit der Schnurdrall möglichst gering wird.


----------



## MOORLA (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

hi leute... bei einem ortsansässigem angelladen habe ich auch so ein schnuraufspulgerät marke eigenbau gesehen. die haben das da mit einer alten nähmaschine gemacht, sodass es "elektrisch" aufspult.

hat von euch einer sowas auch schon versucht?


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Servus. Schau mal aufm Flohmarkt da bekommst oft ältere Nähmaschinen mit außenliegendem Motor. Denn kann man über ein Fußpedal elektronisch regeln. Ich hab damals unsere leider Weggeworfen hab auch n icht daran gedacht den Motor auszubauen. Ist eigentlich nicht schwer ne Spulstation zu bauen Holzplatte zwei Scheiebn wobei eine nach innen Konisch zulaufen muß nen Tiefenmesser kostet auch nicht viel und noch ne Achse für die Spule mit feder die man festklemmen kann. Mein Händler hat auch so ein Ding einfach aber gut.
Obs sinn macht sowas zu bauen darüber läßt sich streiten nur Basteln macht ja auch Spass.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*



megaholli schrieb:


> Da kann man aber schlecht beeinflussen, wie die Schnur abläuft, da die Spule im Eimer wahrscheinlich wild hin und her tanzt.


Was meinst Du mit "wie die Schnur abläuft"? Die Rolle tanzt schon ab und zu im Eimer rum, aber wayne..


----------



## megaholli (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Hallo Christian,

manche Hersteller geben eine Abspulrichtung an. Ich habe mal als Beispiel was von Stroft kopiert: "Entstehung von Drall beim Neuaufspulen.
Beim Neuaufspulen von einer Verkaufsspule auf eine Stationärrolle wird die Schnur bei jeder Rotorumdrehung rechtwinklig umgeleitet. Es entsteht zwangsläufig ein Drall, der bei STROFT Angelschnüren dann am geringsten ist, wenn beim Gebrauch einer Stationärrolle über den nichtetikettierten Spulenrand abgezogen wird."

Ob der Unterschied groß ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Bei meinen günstigen Monofilen Schnüren war nie eine Richtung vorgegeben. Sich an die Herstellerempfehlungen zu halten, kann aber manchmal auch ganz sinnvoll sein. #h

Gruß
Holger


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

Wenn ich von einer 1500yd Spule abwickle, dann bleibt die normalerweise aufrecht stehen; lediglich die 300yd Spulen kollabieren im Eimer rum.
Bei Geflochtenen hab ich bisher aber noch keine Probleme gehabt (egal wie ich abspule), aber bei Mono muss ich das mal ausprobieren ob sich das bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Micha383 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Sagt mal Mädels, habe so was ja auch gebaut, suche nur nach einer Feder zum Spannen der Schnur, wo kriegt man so was weg?



also noch mal zum thema federn
http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nkw=dru...p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=metall+feder&_osacat=0


----------



## Shira11 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

http://www.ockert.net/main/index.php?id=1324,0,0,1,0,0

:c

ohne Worte!

Ich Bastel auch gerne!


----------



## bagbee (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eigenbau einer Schnurspulstation !*

hört sich sehr gut an... muß ich gleich mal ausprobieren....

danke...

lg lars


----------

